# Easton Full Bore



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

I haven't shot them my self but have shot with a few that have. They seemed to like them well enough, I'm just more of a Carbon Express person myself. I am sure they will be just like everything else out there, it will work great just more of what the shooters preferance is.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I switched to them this fall to try them out. Needless to say I won't be back to aluminum for 3d for a long time and I loved me some 2412s. All the guys I shoot with have since made the switch. My personal setup are 27 5/8, with 125 nock busters and 3 inch ss vanetechs. If you do get them don't skimp on and not get the nock busters...they're worth every penny.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I set some up for the ASA shoots, I usually shoot Triple X's for my setups but the Fullbores are shooting better. They are weaker splined and with 100gn Nock Buster shoot very well at 60#.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I really liked the full bores, but in the coalition where I shoot arrow size can't be greater than 25/64 so I only shot them for the state qualifier. These arrows are the cream of the crop for 3d, I could actually slide my fatboy down into the shaft of the fullbore. I may try them again in the future!


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok ill give them a try! Now....As far as the nock buster weight, Im shooting a Mathews mr7 at 28"/64#. Whats every ones pick on weight for a my setup?


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you fletch them using a Bitzenburger jig???


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm shooting Triumph at 60# with a arrow that is 28" with 100 gn. Nock Buster and they shoot better than any arrows I shot last year. I also fletch then with Quick Spin Speed Hunter vanes on my Blitzenberger.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

CarbonelementRK said:


> Ok ill give them a try! Now....As far as the nock buster weight, Im shooting a Mathews mr7 at 28"/64#. Whats every ones pick on weight for a my setup?


Are you shooting ASA or IBO. What length arrow. If you run the arrow 28" either 100 or 120gr will spine well for you. You'll get about an extra 6-7 fps if you use 100gr. If you shoot IBO get the 100gr, if ASA get the 120 to soften up the spine a little and increase your FOC.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

BowArkie said:


> Can you fletch them using a Bitzenburger jig???


dude you can fletch anything from a straw the a broom stick with the bitzenburger...total adjustability.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

markb317 said:


> I'm shooting Triumph at 60# with a arrow that is 28" with 100 gn. Nock Buster and they shoot better than any arrows I shot last year. I also fletch then with Quick Spin Speed Hunter vanes on my Blitzenberger.


This is very similar to a setup I had last year, only diff was 29" DL. The triumph like the fatboys better for me, but the m7 liked the full bores better, wish I could have shot the full bores in our coalition.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Full bores are a very good arrow.

Another option is the HT4's - you can get them in .003 (same as the full bore) or even .001 for straightness. They are a little lighter and can be had in a 350 and 400 spine.

Just something to think about....they are also considerably cheaper.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

As far as vanes I'm in love with fusions. What would be better for the full bores, the 1.5s or the 2.1s?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Shot them last year, they are a very good arrow. Have them fletched with 3 inch fusion vanes.

wish they made screw in inserts for them tho.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I liked the Full Bore's very well. I will be shooting them again this yr. Mine are fletched w/2" Blazers. I may switch to the 3"SS Vanetec or the new 2.88 Swift Vanetec.


----------



## honda250r (Feb 25, 2011)

Shoot gold tip triple x's they shoot much better than full bores


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

i find them waaayyyyy to heavy


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

honda250r said:


> Shoot gold tip triple x's they shoot much better than full bores


A little too heavy for me. But, I agree they are good arrows if they work for your set-up. You just have to try them and find out what works for you.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

What kind of weight are you guys getting finished arrow?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

28.75" carbon to carbon, 100grain point, 3 - 4gn fletchings, g-nocks & bushings..........381gn.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I just ordered some myself. Mine should be about the same weight as my fatboys. I hope the 100gr tips work i hated having to shoot 150gr tips and monster fletchs with the xxx's


----------



## appalachianhunt (Feb 5, 2011)

shooting 274 fps with a drenalin ld and 28 inch shafts with about 383 grain arrow and the best part.... these babys fly better than my series 22 ultralights! 


the best advice i have ever learned on this 3d crap is dont listen to anyone else


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Only thing I can say is , get a good supply because they don't take kindly to another arrow hitting against them. That and a side wind is really going to like that fat shaft.


----------



## Terry Kibel (Jul 20, 2016)

CarbonelementRK said:


> I was wondering about the Easton Full Bore shafts? Anybody out there shooting them? How do you like them? I'm currently shooting fatboys and thought about trying something different. No particular reason, except for the larger diameter shaft that the Full Bore offers. Feedback please!


I shoot both Full Bore and Gold tip pro series 22. I love them both but I may go to gold tip triple x pro for indoor instead of my full bore.


----------



## Terry Kibel (Jul 20, 2016)

Do you guys shoot the same arrow type for indoor/outdoor/3D? Example: I shoot Full Bore indoor, Gold Tip series 22 pro Outdoor/3D.


----------

